# Solid boxes of fish still hitting the ice! Matagorda Bay



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The fishing has stayed pretty consistent for us over the last two weeks. Wading the bars in West Bay during a moving tide has had the best results.When the tide goes slack or is barely moving, the fishing really slows down. Once thing about fishing down west, itâ€™s always going to be an adventure.The sharks are there, but so far we havenâ€™t lost too many fish to them.If they continue to hang around, then weâ€™ll probably have to break the PVC pipes out of retirement until we transition into East Bay.Here are a few pictures from the last week or so of trips.Hope you enjoy and our June calendar is almost booked solid along with July.Below is our current availability, so if you want in on the action I need to hear from you ASAP!
Booking Details:
Daniel Kubecka
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Email: [email protected]

*NICK*
JUNE BOOKED SOLID
JULY 1, 3, 15, 22-24, 29-31

*DANIEL*
JUNE BOOKED SOLID
JULY BOOKED SOLID

*JEREMY* 
JUNE BOOKED SOLID
JULY 25, 26, 27

*MATT*
JUNE11, 12, 16, 22, 27, 30


















































































Make sure and follow us on facebook and instagram for latest pictures and updates:
*Facebook*: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Run-N-Gun-Adventures-LLC/217081605008761

*Instagram*: http://instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Solid boxes of fish continued to hit the box towards the end of last week and over the weekend. This week started off a little tougher as high winds and high tides made the fish a little harder to locate. Fishing during a moving tide over a combination of grass beds and guts while keying on bait has been the ticket.

Have a few days left open in June and a couple in July for anyone interested in getting in on the action.

*Had a last minute cancellation for Nick for next Mon June 16th, this is his only opening until July.*
*Matt has June 22, 27, 29 & 30 open for anyone wanting to fish those dates.*

Enjoy the pictures and contact Daniel to get on the books.
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Email: [email protected]

Make sure and follow us on facebook and instagram for latest pictures and updates:
*Facebook*: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Run-N...17081605008761

*Instagram*: http://instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Capt. Nick put his group today on another solid box of trout while wading throwing croaker. He has this coming Monday 16th open if anyone is interested in getting in on the action. His next openings aren't until July.

Contact Daniel to get in on the action:
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Email: [email protected]

Matt has June 22, 27 & 30th open.


----------

